# Pro Cycling images



## beastie (25 Oct 2012)

Pictures or videos, whatever really, but they have to be about racing


----------



## beastie (25 Oct 2012)

Ouch ......sport hurts


----------



## raindog (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## oldroadman (25 Oct 2012)

Top one Paris Roubaix on a wet day? Or maybe the Ronde on a pave section?
Bottom, Eddy showing how to do it on a typical Belgian spring day...memories.
Middle, has to be a Schleck, racing in their usual semi-horizontal style - basic rule keep well clear of them unless you like eating pave..!
Brilliant pictures.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## thom (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## raindog (25 Oct 2012)

remember the bunny hop?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Oct 2012)

oldroadman said:


> Top one Paris Roubaix on a wet day? Or maybe the Ronde on a pave section?
> Bottom, Eddy showing how to do it on a typical Belgian spring day...memories.
> Middle, has to be a Schleck, racing in their usual semi-horizontal style - basic rule keep well clear of them unless you like eating pave..!
> Brilliant pictures.


 
The guy eating the pavé is Gustav Larrson


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Oct 2012)

Magni, in the '56 'corsa rosa'


----------



## thom (25 Oct 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Magni, in the '56 'corsa rosa'


what was the story there ? something like he'd dislocated a shoulder and couldn't grip the handlebars so used the tape to help ?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> what was the story there ? something like he'd dislocated a shoulder and couldn't grip the handlebars so used the tape to help ?


 That's right, he had fell earlier and broken his left collar bone, so used the elastic to help pull on the bars. Unable to brake properly though, he fell again and landed on the same shoulder, concussed, he came to in an ambulance and insisted on getting out and finishing the stage. Proper Rule #5 in them days.


----------



## Doseone (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2012)

Remember to cross the line _before_ celebrating ...! 

(Freire throws his bike and steals the 2004 Milan San Remo victory from Zabel!)


----------



## beastie (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## beastie (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


>


No compact chainsets for climbing then, eh?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## beastie (25 Oct 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> View attachment 14318


that's a super shot!


----------



## Doseone (25 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> No compact chainsets for climbing then, eh?


Blimey, I hadn't noticed, they look like monster gears


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> Blimey, I hadn't noticed, they look like monster gears


It hardly seems worth having the second ring!


----------



## Doseone (25 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It hardly seems worth having the second ring!


 
I'd have a job to turn that gear over on the flat. I think they were made of stern stuff back then.


----------



## doctornige (25 Oct 2012)

Some great pics here.


----------



## ChrisBailey (26 Oct 2012)

Olympic 2012 Time Trial, Froome & Wiggins, about 3k from the finish line, I have them mounted in frames a foot apart, most people think they are the same photo.


----------



## raindog (26 Oct 2012)




----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Oct 2012)

ChrisBailey said:


> View attachment 14321
> 
> 
> Olympic 2012 Time Trial, Froome & Wiggins, about 3k from the finish line, I have them mounted in frames a foot apart, most people think they are the same photo.


 
Really interesting pic, you can clearly see Wiggo's back is flatter that Froomes... I wonder how this translates to aero in the real world, would like to see some wind tunnel data


----------



## beastie (26 Oct 2012)

ChrisBailey said:


> View attachment 14321
> 
> 
> 
> Olympic 2012 Time Trial, Froome & Wiggins, about 3k from the finish line, I have them mounted in frames a foot apart, most people think they are the same photo.


Spot the difference!


----------



## tigger (26 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> Blimey, I hadn't noticed, they look like monster gears


 
Reckon I could have 'em with my WiFli!!


----------



## raindog (26 Oct 2012)




----------



## beastie (30 Oct 2012)




----------



## Get In The Van (30 Oct 2012)

beastie said:


>


 
Is that David 'the Hoff' Hasselhoff and Erik Estrada from CHiPS fame riding for 7eleven inbetween filming tv shows?


----------



## beastie (30 Oct 2012)

That would be about 1/2 of the hoff


----------



## Monsieur Remings (31 Oct 2012)

Darrigade 'arriving' at the Parc De Princes 24th Stage of 1958 TDF.


----------



## thom (31 Oct 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Darrigade 'arriving' at the Parc De Princes 24th Stage of 1958 TDF.


That commissaire died eventually didn't he ?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> That commissaire died eventually didn't he ?


11 days later, according to Wikipedia ...


----------



## MattHB (31 Oct 2012)

ChrisBailey said:


> View attachment 14321
> 
> 
> Olympic 2012 Time Trial, Froome & Wiggins, about 3k from the finish line, I have them mounted in frames a foot apart, most people think they are the same photo.


 
scary scary thin legs


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Oct 2012)

MattHB said:


> scary scary thin legs


 
They forgot their daily dose of loaded squats innit!


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Oct 2012)

Coca Cola anyone?


----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2012)




----------



## addictfreak (31 Oct 2012)

Tour of Britain 2009 KOM section near Burnhope in County Durham


----------



## addictfreak (31 Oct 2012)




----------



## Monsieur Remings (31 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> That commissaire died eventually didn't he ?


 
Sadly yes, trying to get journalists out of the way. My Step-father told me a funny story about Darrigade only yesterday, which is partly why I found one of him, though this obviously isn't it.


----------



## addictfreak (31 Oct 2012)

ToB this year at Shap


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (31 Oct 2012)




----------



## raindog (31 Oct 2012)

richp's photo reminded me of some I took at the Paris-Nice TT stage in 2011. It was slightly downhill where I was standing, and they were really moving.
this one's Tony Martin


----------



## oldfatfool (31 Oct 2012)




----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2012)

raindog said:


> richp's photo reminded me of some I took at the Paris-Nice TT stage in 2011. It was slightly downhill where I was standing, and they were really moving.
> this one's Tony Martin
> View attachment 14604


 Terrific, RD - paint it!


----------



## slowmotion (31 Oct 2012)

A six day race


----------



## Noodley (31 Oct 2012)

"Oi Jens, look me in the eye and tell me you are clean..."





"what about youMr Chicken?"





"Floyd?"





"OK, what about you Mr Virenque?"





Looks like they couldnae do it...the power of Noodley's eyes.


----------



## beastie (31 Oct 2012)

Oops !!!! I thought that was gonna be bigger





That's better anyway...... obligatory sunflower shots.

edited for horticultural incompetence.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2012)

beastie said:


> That's better anyway...... obligatory daffodil shots.


_Sunflower _shots!_  _


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (31 Oct 2012)

I have never failed a test


----------



## Buddfox (31 Oct 2012)

Sunflowers?


----------



## beastie (31 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> _Sunflower _shots!_  _


----------



## beastie (1 Nov 2012)




----------



## thom (4 Nov 2012)

Just saw the site idolore.cc with more classic photos than you can shake a stick at

A couple of seasonal choices: Ancient cycle-cross






Movember :






And something iconic :






Coppi and Bartali


----------



## raindog (4 Nov 2012)

thom said:


> Just saw the site idolore.cc with more classic photos than you can shake a stick at


bloody hell - thanks for that!


----------



## thom (4 Nov 2012)

raindog said:


> bloody hell - thanks for that!


We need the pic of Coppi and Bartali sharing a bottle - couldn't spot it there.

Edit : this one


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Nov 2012)

In the pic of Coppi and Bartali the guy at the back has a really weird chain setup, its looks like the rear mech and jockey wheels have been moved towards the main gear, really odd looking, never seen that before


----------



## thom (4 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> In the pic of Coppi and Bartali the guy at the back has a really weird chain setup, its looks like the rear mech and jockey wheels have been moved towards the main gear, really odd looking, never seen that before


Coppi is at the front - his position on the bike with those long arms, in a proto aero position, was characteristic.
I don't know the year of that photo but it is similar to the Legnano that Bartali won the 38 tour on:






If you do a search for Legnano and Bartali, you can see a few more variations


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the info Thom, really interesting.


----------



## raindog (4 Nov 2012)

As thom says, there were quite a few variations on rear mechs in the "experimental" years
here's an early Campag example


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Nov 2012)

Wow thats something a bit special, thanks for the picy raindog


----------



## beastie (5 Nov 2012)




----------



## beastie (5 Nov 2012)




----------



## beastie (6 Nov 2012)

Le Blaireau


----------



## raindog (6 Nov 2012)

LOL I was going to give it a few more days then post that myself.


----------



## beastie (12 Nov 2012)




----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (12 Nov 2012)




----------



## thom (12 Nov 2012)

All the jerseys:





So there are tons of pictures from this year's TdF here.


----------



## beastie (13 Nov 2012)

thom said:


> All the jerseys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that's the Tour of Romandy


----------



## thom (13 Nov 2012)

beastie said:


> Pretty sure that's the Tour of Romandy


It is - Geraint Thomas wasn't in the TdF - more here from Romandy


----------



## Basil.B (13 Nov 2012)

Some great photo's posted, ta!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Nov 2012)

beastie said:


>


 
I'm sure that's from this year's TDF, just after a fairly high speed crash.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Nov 2012)

Federico Bahamontes and Maitre Jacques.


----------



## beastie (13 Nov 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I'm sure that's from this year's TDF, just after a fairly high speed crash.


Is it the one where Gilbert hit the dog?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Nov 2012)

beastie said:


> Is it the one where Gilbert hit the dog?


 
It may have been the same day but the image above I am sure is from Stage 6 - Epernay to Metz - of 2012, a massive pile-up, high speed from what I remember. There you go...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb8_jDmv9ck


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Nov 2012)

1986...say no more.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Nov 2012)

Big Mig.


----------



## thom (16 Nov 2012)

Rouleur unearthed some unpublished Cartier-Bresson shots from the Velo d'Hiv in Paris (half a dozen or so there). They are track shots but still interesting to the thread I think :


----------



## Firestorm (16 Nov 2012)

My Mum and my Dad


----------



## thom (7 Dec 2012)




----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Dec 2012)

That shot makes Wiggins look like a guy you wouldn't want to mess with.


----------



## PpPete (7 Dec 2012)

Very disappointing Rule #7 failure there.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Jan 2013)




----------



## RecordAceFromNew (3 Jan 2013)




----------



## beastie (1 Mar 2013)

Strade Bianche coming up


----------



## beastie (6 Apr 2013)

A little taster for tomorrow


----------



## beastie (6 Apr 2013)

I like this one


----------



## Kies (7 Apr 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


>


Vengy is in love with Cav!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Apr 2013)

Kies said:


> Vengy is in love with Cav!


 
Can't go wrong with Cav... the dude is cool as hell
Not politically correct, passionate, emotional and in the moment says some stupid things.
Fast as hell, awesome to watch.. Team Highroad lead outs were something special back in the day and yes I do miss them 
He has some amazing stats and is listed fourth on the all time list of tour de france stage winners and the highest ranked Brit
I like the fact he really adores cycling and he still rides with his old cycle club when he returns to manx.

Class cyclist with bucket loads of style imho


----------



## raindog (7 Apr 2013)

here's another one to get us in the mood for this afternoon


----------



## Peteaud (7 Apr 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Can't go wrong with Cav... the dude is cool as hell
> Not politically correct, passionate, emotional and in the moment says some stupid things.
> Fast as hell, awesome to watch.. Team Highroad lead outs were something special back in the day and yes I do miss them
> He has some amazing stats and is listed fourth on the all time list of tour de france stage winners and the highest ranked Brit
> ...


 

Mrs Aud photo from last years Tour of Britain.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Apr 2013)

swear Cav is vertically challenged like myself, he always looks like he is riding a kids bike when you see him in the peleton  I think Cav rides a 52 like me but with a long as hell stem


----------



## Peteaud (7 Apr 2013)

He was looking at the helicopter in that shot.

He is 1.75M whatever that is?


----------



## Speicher (7 Apr 2013)

five feet ten inches


----------



## Basil.B (8 Apr 2013)

Speicher said:


> five feet ten inches


He looks shorter than that.
I thought he was about 5' 8".
Like me!


----------



## lukesdad (8 Apr 2013)

blimey I ride a 49 at 5'6 and a 130 stem but im a shortarse


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (8 Apr 2013)

I thought 1.75M was about 8ft 8 and a half


----------



## lukesdad (8 Apr 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I thought 1.75M was about 8ft 8 and a half


nah thats his ego


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Apr 2013)

He's 5'9" ain't he?!


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> He's 5'9" ain't he?!


Built from your mould Ducky!


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Apr 2013)

He's got a fatter head


----------



## raindog (17 Apr 2013)

love this one


----------



## raindog (17 Apr 2013)

and one of Coppi


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Apr 2013)

beastie said:


> I like this one


I rode that and still dont know how my bike held together.


----------



## neilb1906 (18 Apr 2013)

This is such a beautiful sport.


----------



## raindog (26 Oct 2013)




----------



## oldfatfool (26 Oct 2013)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2013)

raindog said:


> love this one


 
proper wooden boards - cool


----------



## Mr Reeves (9 Nov 2013)

Stealth bikes


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Nov 2013)

Haha brilliant


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2013)

This thread tells me that cycling looked cooler with steel bikes and no helmets .....


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 Nov 2013)




----------



## beastie (25 Nov 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


>


Is that Cav's?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Nov 2013)

beastie said:


> Is that Cav's?



It is a Cav 100 Limited Edition Venge


----------



## raindog (25 Nov 2013)

I can't see anything even logged in. It's just a blank post for me.


----------



## beastie (28 Feb 2014)

Omloop het nieuwsblad from last year. I love one day races me like.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (28 Feb 2014)

Expecting to see more of this later this year, delivering the same bloke, albeit in different jerseys.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Feb 2014)

Cav in the Algarve a few days ago.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Feb 2014)

With the little rainbow stripes that is a seriously nice jersey.


----------



## beastie (28 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Cav in the Algarve a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 38941


Cav looks pretty trim there doesn't he?


----------



## beastie (28 Feb 2014)

Kuurne Brussels Kuurne. Too much snow last year so here is Cav from 2013


----------



## Herbie (1 Mar 2014)

thom said:


> Just saw the site idolore.cc with more classic photos than you can shake a stick at
> 
> A couple of seasonal choices: Ancient cycle-cross
> 
> ...



Whats going on with Bartalis chain?


----------



## beastie (1 Mar 2014)

Standard takes Oomloop........


----------



## Booyaa (1 Mar 2014)

Herbie said:


> Whats going on with Bartalis chain?


It's a front derailleur.


----------



## LimeBurn (1 Mar 2014)

Some images from last years Tour Of Britain at Pen-Y-Pas.


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2014)

Herbie said:


> Whats going on with Bartalis chain?


two sprocket rear changer


----------



## Herbie (2 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> two sprocket rear changer
> 
> View attachment 39031




Thanks for that.....i've never seen anything like that...looks interesting


----------



## beastie (9 Jul 2014)




----------



## raindog (3 Mar 2015)

sniffing round for Paris-Nice photos yesterday and found this great pic of Jacques and Raymond - dig the winter gear!


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Mar 2015)

beastie said:


> Le Blaireau




Now it is Starsky photobombing... these TV Cops get everywhere


----------



## beastie (4 Mar 2015)

Yogi shows em !


----------



## cyberknight (4 Mar 2015)

beastie said:


> Yogi shows em !
> View attachment 81378


Always makes me laugh when i see pave sections and the peleton are gutter riding, may as well hold the race on the local sustrans path


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Always makes me laugh when i see pave sections and the peleton are gutter riding, may as well hold the race on the local sustrans path


Supposedly it has been banned, but the ban appears not to be getting enforced!


----------



## raindog (4 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Supposedly it has been banned, but the ban appears not to be getting enforced!


apparently it's been modified
http://inrng.com/2015/03/you-can-ride-off-road/


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> apparently it's been modified
> http://inrng.com/2015/03/you-can-ride-off-road/


Ah - thanks for that!

I can see why the UCI changed the rule, but as those leaving comments suggested - it isn't exactly clear now what would be allowed and what would not, and a decision about what was safe and not advantageous might soon turn out to be wrong.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Apr 2015)

Just had to share this wonderful image posted as part of a Velo Veritas interview with Phil Edwards, who after his pro career set up Caratti. I just loved those Benotto frames, paired with classic blue Benotto tape, what a beautiful look. And the classic Sanson jersey, Italian ice cream, Cinelli bars, Campag groupset, pure Italian style. And short white socks, how it should be.
Interview here
http://www.veloveritas.co.uk/2015/03/21/phil-edwards-mar15-2/
(Note the reference to the 310km British pro championship !)


----------



## raindog (4 Apr 2015)

tremendous photos from Ghent-Wevelgem
http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/03/photo-gallery-2015-mens-gent-wevelgem/


----------



## raindog (18 Apr 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoS2j2_2bzA


----------



## User169 (12 Aug 2015)

1992 stylee!


----------

